# Dredd - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10411[/img] *Title: Dredd
Starring: Karl Urban, Lena Headey, Olivia Thurlby
Directed by: Peter Travis
Written by: John Wagner, Carlos Ezquerra
Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1 AVC
Main Audio: English 7.1 DTS-HD MA (NEO:X matrixed for 11.1)
Studio: Lionsgate
Rated: R
Runtime: 95 minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: January 8th, 2013* 
*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :3.5stars: 
*HTS Overall Score:*86




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10412[/img]*Summary*
“Dredd”, one of Britain’s most famous anti-hero comics, takes a rise to the silver screen once more. “Judge Dredd”, the schlocky, cheese fest starring Sylvester Stallone almost killed the idea of their every being another Judge Dredd movie in my lifetime. Filled with a hodge-podge of dystopian ideas and the typical light hearted comic book fare of the day, it never truly took the source material very seriously and paid for it as a result in the box office. Now I have a confession to make, I actually had a blast watching the old “Judge Dredd” back in the day and still revisit it from time to time as a guilty pleasure. As a Judge Dredd film it was woefully inadequate, but as a fun Stallone movie I had no beef with it (well, besides the fact that Rob Schneider was ever let near the casting room). Now, director Peter Travis, has been given a meager 50 million dollar budget and given us a WILDLY more accurate representation of the source material. 

“Dredd” is set in a dystopian future, where the world is a post-apocalyptic nightmare of chaos. The world as we know it was destroyed by nuclear war and a new world of mega cities (spanning hundreds upon hundreds of miles) have been built upon the wreckage of the old. As a result chaos ensues, the world is held together with silly string and human desperation, crime is rampant; In Mega City one alone there are 17,000 violent crimes a day. Ruled by a fascist government, law and order is doled out via “judges”, men and women in law enforcement, who are specially trained to not only be the arresting officer, but to judge, jury and if necessary, executioner based upon their discretion, the most famous and most unrelenting judge being the infamous “Judge Dredd” (Karl Urban). 

“Dredd” begins with him being given a new recruit to field test in order for her to gain her badge as a judge. Failing the test several times, initiate Anderson (Thirlby) is still selected to get her judge’s badge based on the fact that she has a genetic mutation giving her incredible psychic abilities. Dredd isn’t too pleased, but the higher ups see the possibilities of having a psychic judge on their side. Giving her no mercy, or leniency Dredd and Anderson are pulled into investigate a murder in one of the poorest districts (huge skyscrapers holding 100’s of thousands of people) in town, the Peachtrees. A cruel drug lord named Ma-Ma, has taken up residence there is using the Peachtrees as a manufacturing base for a new drug named “Slo-mo” which slows the takers perception of time passing down to 1% of normal. Literally skinning alive and tossing some completion off the balcony is the inciting incident for our little showdown. Dredd and Anderson investigate the crime scene and bust a couple of lackeys in the process. However, there’s only one problem, one of the lackeys happens to know that Ma-Ma is using the Peachtrees as her base of operations and if interrogated could bring a lot of unwanted attention to her. Overriding the system, Ma-Ma locks the judges into the giant skyscraper and puts out a hit notice on the two judges (or one judge and one rookie to be precise). As a result Dredd and Anderson have to fight their way to Ma-Ma and finish this once and for all if they want to escape with their lives. 
. 



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10413[/img]Due to the budget constraints we won’t see some huge post-apocalyptic epic, or even some of the more interesting places in the Judge Dredd universe, but director Peter Travis does an excellent job with the money he’s been given, and gives us a mix of Judge Dredd and “The Raid” all in one. Being that it’s set in a cramped skyscraper we really only see a few different set areas, but the sheer viscerality and non-stop feel of the movie keeps the viewer on the edge of their seat and never bored. One thing, that as a comic book nerd, annoyed me was that they still tried to humanize Dredd to a certain amount, not nearly as much as Stallone’s portrayal, but it was still there. Judge Dredd was originally conceived as a true anti-hero, a monstrous weapon that was used by a fascist government to keep the people in line. Meant as a true satire, and not as someone who is meant to be admired in any way, shape, or form. The humor was black, and the action was non-stop. While they have kept VERY true to the source material in this outing, it almost came across as cheesy in the bleak settings, to see those little hints of compassion or mercy that he doled out, albeit sparingly. Dredd himself was played amazingly well by Urban. The mask never comes off during the entire movie and we have to see all of Dredd’s thought processes played out through Urban’s use of mouth and lower facial expressions. Thirlby is excellent as the rookie judge, unsure of herself and whether or not she had what it takes to be judge, jury and executioner. 

“Dredd” is not a wildly intelligent film on paper, it has a simple storyline, but I give props to Peter Travis for his execution, excuse the pun, of the source material. The movie is bleak, dark and almost depressing with barely a hint of hope, but he gives us a wild tour-de-force action movie that pretty much doesn’t let up until the credits role. 



*Rating:* 

Rated R for strong bloody violence, language, drug use and some sexual content



*Video* :4stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10414[/img] “Dredd” was a very unique feeling movie in the theater and still holds true to that unique feeling on home video as well. For a 3D film there was a LOT less gimmicky camerawork to annoy me, e.g. things spinning wildly AT the camera where the viewer will see it and go “yup THAT was filmed just for 3D” etc. Instead it was used to create an extra sense of Depth and a surprisingly wild amount of visual close ups for a 3D movie. Now let me state up front that “Dredd” was filmed on the famous RED 3D cameras and was given a myriad of deviating picture quality between scenes. Some would be filled with digital noise, others would be great and even more would be absolutely jaw dropping. Facial close ups were stunning, every hair and skin imperfection could be made out on the grungy villains and every nick and mar of Dredd’s helmet was there for us to see. Other scenes would be covered in video noise, obscuring detail left and right. I can’t say that this is a fault of the disc since it was every bit as uneven noisy in those scenes during my theatrical viewing. Being that this movie was shot in doors using digital cameras, IN THE DARK, a lot of noise is to be expected. The color palette is drained of most colors for the most part, creating a bleak and miserable looking environment, contrasted by scenes of almost cartoon like violence, especially the drug’s “slo-mo” scenes, where certain primary colors would be wildly saturated to create an almost dream like effect. Intentionally unique “Dredd” is an excellent representation of it’s theatrical experience and that’s really all we can ask for.






*Audio* :5stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10415[/img] While the film may have been filmed on a meager shoestring budget, but the audio track is definitely top notch and up there with the best. This is the second title that Lionsgate has done that is encoded in DTS-HD MA 7.1, but it optimized for 11.1 playback (not to say that most of us are even CAPABLE do playing back 11.1, but it’s nice to see the option there). From the first moment we hear Dredd’s motorcycle roaring through the city streets, I knew we were in for a treat. Sounds pan across all channels with ease and suck you into the center of the dystopian society. Dynamic range is off the charts, from the Dredd’s guttural whispers to the thunderous gunplay, “Dredd” careens across all layers of the spectrum. Surround use is amazing, bullets whiz from every direction, pieces of the wall crash to the ground on all sides and the roaring of vehicles shift from all directions. LFE is absolutely off the charts, and I don’t mean that it’s that thundering mid bass that pounds your walls, but there is an AMAZING amount of very low bass, just pulsing in the background. An elevator shifting floors rumbles the walls so deep that hairs started rising on the backs of my arms, and of course the gun and fist fights shook the walls to foundations. Voices are crisp and clear, even with such a strong dynamic range, locked right in the center channel as desired. A jaw dropping audio track deserves to be praised and “Dredd” most definitely made me pick my jaw off the floor more than once.




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=10410[/img]*Extras:* :3.5stars:
• Mega-City Masters: 35 Years of _Judge Dredd_
• Day of Chaos: The Visual Effects of "Dredd"
• "Dredd" Featurette
• Dredd's Gear
• The 3rd Dimension 
• Welcome to Peachtrees
• "Dredd" Motion Comic Prequel 
• Theatrical Trailer
• Other Titles from Lionsgate













*Overall:* :4.5stars:

Underperforming at the box office, “Dredd” has gained a cult following among the online community. Wildly over the top action, mixed with a comic book adaptation that actually STICKS to the source usually doesn’t do too well at the box, but garners much loved praise among the fans. As with “The Watchmen” Dredd is destined to be a cult hit that those who enjoy dark action should check out without hesitation. The shooting style is beautiful and ugly all at the same time and the audio is off the charts. I don’t hesitate to recommend this to those of you who like non-stop action. Be warned the violence can be a bit over the top for a typical action movie, but the execution is flawless. Definitely give it a watch

*Buy Dredd on Blu-ray at Amazon*

*Recommendation: Watch It​*


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I will be adding this to my rental queue today. Seems like this one flew pretty low on the radar this year.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

and for those of you wondering since Lionsgate has been gimping the audio lately with Dolby digital lossy tracks. This disc has been confirmed as being the exact same disc as the retail disc so you get the full 7.1 DTS-HD MA lossless track


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Mike! :T

It is funny - Karl Urban is one of those actors that everyone has seen but very few remember what he has been in. I liked him in LOTR and Star Trek and really like this type of movie (like Watchmen) so this was a blind buy for me.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review Mike. Spot on and I was floored by the LFE. It was the type you could feel in your bones and even had my wife surprised. We enjoyed it and I'll be adding it to the collection soon.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Watched this last night on a whim. Descent flick, was pleasantly suprised. The Audio track was nicely done also.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Always been a huge Judge Dredd fan and loved this movie. Very true to the spirit of the comics and finally got that 1995 joke out of my head.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Agreed with the excellent low bass in this movie. I watched it while my wife was out & boy, did my PB13-U get to flex its muscle. One of the best very low LFE I've watched.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't believe I forgot to comment on the LFE. Agree with all you guys, the VLF was insane and ground shaking! Awesome audio presentation.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

arty:i can't wait for my next day off. GONNA ROCK THE HOUSE 11.3 an 1 buttkicker.:banana::banana::banana::fireworks2::fireworks3:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I wasn't a fan of the Sly Stallone JD. So, in my mind this was a pass. But I must say.... just hearing you guys talk about the sound has me fired up! :hsd:

Looking forward to giving this a spin... BUT, it's going to have to be when the wife and kids are out of the house. Unfortunately none of them appreciate great LFE!


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

Guess I'm going to be a wet blanket but.... First, I enjoyed the original Judge Dredd it was corny but lots of action and just a plain fun popcorn movie. The new Dredd on the other hand was dark, gruesome, and over the top with guts and gore. Why are all the new "science fiction" moves shot in the slums of Chicago with all the inhabitants living hand to mouth and fighting like a pack of dogs over a scrap of food? It’s a pretty sad commentary on the future of our world. Is this really what Hollywood thinks the future is going to be like? Are they so fixated on evil that they can’t see any good in our society? It seems that the lighter more fun and morally responsible movies of the past have evolved into a steady diet of showcasing the worst elements of society while each producer tries to outdo and shock the audience more than the last one. Small wonder there are “dark knights” out there turning fantasy into reality at the cost of people’s lives. Sorry, guess I got a little carried away. I do think great sound should be coupled with good quality material and content. That’s my story and I’m sticking to it….:foottap:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

gewiz44 said:


> Guess I'm going to be a wet blanket but.... First, I enjoyed the original Judge Dredd it was corny but lots of action and just a plain fun popcorn movie. The new Dredd on the other hand was dark, gruesome, and over the top with guts and gore. Why are all the new "science fiction" moves shot in the slums of Chicago with all the inhabitants living hand to mouth and fighting like a pack of dogs over a scrap of food? It’s a pretty sad commentary on the future of our world. Is this really what Hollywood thinks the future is going to be like? Are they so fixated on evil that they can’t see any good in our society? It seems that the lighter more fun and morally responsible movies of the past have evolved into a steady diet of showcasing the worst elements of society while each producer tries to outdo and shock the audience more than the last one. Small wonder there are “dark knights” out there turning fantasy into reality at the cost of people’s lives. Sorry, guess I got a little carried away. I do think great sound should be coupled with good quality material and content. That’s my story and I’m sticking to it….:foottap:


Realize Gil that the movie is based on a comic book. The Sylvester Stallone version deviated quite heavily from the comic book while the newer version stays truer to it. In this specific case, it really is not Hollywood that tells this dark tale.

However, I do agree to a point. The advancements in technology have made it such that most films fail to do what the older movies did - tell a story. Most movies of today try to wow us with special effects and rely less on telling a good story.

This is why it is so amazing when one comes out that gives us both - like LOTR.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Once I saw this movie was only an 1.5 hours long... I made a little time in my schedule to see it this morning.

*First the bad:* I had two gripes with this movie. It was obvious this movie was about one thing: Action. In cases such as this, like Dredd, I say leave it at that. When these kind of movies briefly force technical dialog - whether it be about the future or future technologies - it comes across as cheap and a veiled attempt by the writers to make appear as if the movie is more than it is. In other words, don't cheapen my action movie experience by trying to make more out of what you have. 

Secondly, I have to agree with the above poster. To some degree this movie just pushed the violence to the absolute maximum. Very graphic. I'm going to have to let this percolate for a while, but I definitely found myself a bit turned off by it.


*Now the good (and I mean GOODarty:* The audio is of totally off the charts. Definitely need to start off by addressing the LFE. This movie is basically pulsating and throbbing with all sorts of unique and dynamic bass from start to finish. Fantastic. And... bass-heads unite(!) - there is definitely some material digging down below 20Hz. Right around the 51:40 mark in the movie there is a scene where Dredd and the Rookie have re-entered the building with their detainee. Dredd throws him across the classroom and begins getting angry. Right about that time the woofers on my subs went absolutely :hsd::hsd: NUTS :hsd::hsd:. I could feel the entire room being pressurized as my eardrums felt like they were fluxing in and out... it lasts roughly a minute... this LFE was hitting down LOW and HARD... and my subs loved every single second of it (as did I:devil.

What I absolutely want (and look for) when comes to movies that throw tons of LFE around is: Dynamic Bass. The worst case scenario is a bass heavy movie that applies the same rumble over, and over, and over, and over... What I want is unique, and varied, bass. This movie has TONS of. A+++++

As Mike notes, the use of surround channels is also excellent. And dialog is perfect. Never had a moment where dialog was harsh or hard to understand.

I also found the soundtrack to the movie to be very unique. One thing I noted early on is a lot of the instrumental parts to the sound track were very left-sided in their presentation. In other words... heavy on the left sound stage. Tie that in with constant dynamic bass, great use of surrounds, and spot-on dialog... and I think think this movie is majorly demo worthy and one of the better sound presentations I've heard in a long time.

Thanks for the review, Mike Edwards... definitely got me to watch something that I would have passed on if left to my own!:T


----------



## wingnut4772 (Jun 11, 2012)

I thought my set was broken the noise on this was so bad.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

27dnast said:


> Once I saw this movie was only an 1.5 hours long... I made a little time in my schedule to see it this morning.
> 
> *First the bad:* I had two gripes with this movie. It was obvious this movie was about one thing: Action. In cases such as this, like Dredd, I say leave it at that. When these kind of movies briefly force technical dialog - whether it be about the future or future technologies - it comes across as cheap and a veiled attempt by the writers to make appear as if the movie is more than it is. In other words, don't cheapen my action movie experience by trying to make more out of what you have.
> 
> ...


ooooo, according to some graphs being thrown around on some other forums there's some sub TEN HZ LFE too .... I'm only disappointed I can only hit about 22 hz on my subs... THT's give out MONSTROUS output but only to about 22-24 hz (depending on room gain)....


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

gewiz44 said:


> Guess I'm going to be a wet blanket but.... First, I enjoyed the original Judge Dredd it was corny but lots of action and just a plain fun popcorn movie. The new Dredd on the other hand was dark, gruesome, and over the top with guts and gore. Why are all the new "science fiction" moves shot in the slums of Chicago with all the inhabitants living hand to mouth and fighting like a pack of dogs over a scrap of food? It’s a pretty sad commentary on the future of our world. Is this really what Hollywood thinks the future is going to be like? Are they so fixated on evil that they can’t see any good in our society? It seems that the lighter more fun and morally responsible movies of the past have evolved into a steady diet of showcasing the worst elements of society while each producer tries to outdo and shock the audience more than the last one. Small wonder there are “dark knights” out there turning fantasy into reality at the cost of people’s lives. Sorry, guess I got a little carried away. I do think great sound should be coupled with good quality material and content. That’s my story and I’m sticking to it….:foottap:


the reason behind Judge Dredd being so different from "Dredd" is the source material and what the Stallone version DID with said source material. the 95 Stallone movie was a "Stallone" vehicle so to speak. A fun, corny action movie with the NAME Judge Dredd. "Dredd" on the other hand takes a fairly accurate representation of the comics. Like "The Watchmen" the Judge Dredd comics were very very very bleak and black. It was a British comic series that was basically a social study on governments who get out of control (ala V For Vendetta). Dredd is NOT a hero, the law he represents is not good either. their point was that in a dystopian society where the govt is allowed too much power it will self destruct and become a dictatorship. The "law" in the "Judge Dredd" universe is a fascist ruling power with an iron fist and Dredd himself is the monster they unleash to keep order among the ruins they have created. Like "the watchmen" there are no good guys, they are all bad guys, even the ones who fight for "law and order". long story short. it's a bleak look at oppression and what happens to BOTH sides in a society balance is thrown out of whack and people are oppressed.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Mike Edwards said:


> ooooo, according to some graphs being thrown around on some other forums there's some sub TEN HZ LFE too .... I'm only disappointed I can only hit about 22 hz on my subs... THT's give out MONSTROUS output but only to about 22-24 hz (depending on room gain)....


My sealed subs hit down to about 9Hz before a significant drop off... if you say people are reporting 10Hz and below material, I absolutely believe it. Especially in that scene I noted. It began with a slightly uncomfortable pressure... there was a slow build in intensity, then all of a sudden, I could feel the pressure fluctuating which then led to it absolutely hammering away. It was intense... almost a bit distracting... but - WOW! Pretty cool that they added it into the mix - big thumbs up. I've heard that the pressurization sensation of those really low frequencies can trigger the "flight or fight" response (probably because it's an uncomfortable/unusual sensation)...

I wish I knew how to take measurements during a movie --- to see what frequencies are being hit... do you know of any links?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

27dnast said:


> My sealed subs hit down to about 9Hz before a significant drop off... if you say people are reporting 10Hz and below material, I absolutely believe it. Especially in that scene I noted. It began with a slightly uncomfortable pressure... there was a slow build in intensity, then all of a sudden, I could feel the pressure fluctuating which then led to it absolutely hammering away. It was intense... almost a bit distracting... but - WOW! Pretty cool that they added it into the mix - big thumbs up. I've heard that the pressurization sensation of those really low frequencies can trigger the "flight or fight" response (probably because it's an uncomfortable/unusual sensation)...
> 
> I wish I knew how to take measurements during a movie --- to see what frequencies are being hit... do you know of any links?


for something like that you'd want a computer and run REW during the movie, it will run the sweeps and list the curves for you. 

and yeah, "pressurization" is the best way to describe it... that thick heavy pulsation coming from the really low frequencies. one of these days I wanna finish building my addition so I can have a set of 8 sealed subs (2 in each corner).


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Mike Edwards said:


> the reason behind Judge Dredd being so different from "Dredd" is the source material and what the Stallone version DID with said source material. the 95 Stallone movie was a "Stallone" vehicle so to speak. A fun, corny action movie with the NAME Judge Dredd. "Dredd" on the other hand takes a fairly accurate representation of the comics. Like "The Watchmen" the Judge Dredd comics were very very very bleak and black. It was a British comic series that was basically a social study on governments who get out of control (ala V For Vendetta). Dredd is NOT a hero, the law he represents is not good either. their point was that in a dystopian society where the govt is allowed too much power it will self destruct and become a dictatorship. The "law" in the "Judge Dredd" universe is a fascist ruling power with an iron fist and Dredd himself is the monster they unleash to keep order among the ruins they have created. Like "the watchmen" there are no good guys, they are all bad guys, even the ones who fight for "law and order". long story short. it's a bleak look at oppression and what happens to BOTH sides in a society balance is thrown out of whack and people are oppressed.


This is interesting... I like the back ground info. Helps to frame the violence. I'm definitely torn about how extreme it was in Dredd... maybe better stated as how it was depicted. But, if they were being true to the source, then I'm more ok with it.

I heard Tarantino interviewed at length about his new Django Unchained flick. He talked at length about the history of Django in european film in the 60's... and the history of Spaghetti Westerns. Made me feel as if he is a steward of the past... and helped me to understand/more at ease with the violence depicted in his Django movie.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Mike Edwards said:


> for something like that you'd want a computer and run REW during the movie, it will run the sweeps and list the curves for you.
> 
> and yeah, "pressurization" is the best way to describe it... that thick heavy pulsation coming from the really low frequencies. one of these days I wanna finish building my addition so I can have a set of 8 sealed subs (2 in each corner).


Oh, ok. I use REW... sounds like something I could manage. I'll have to check it out.

I can't imagine 8 sealed subs.... would be absolutely awe:hsd:some.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

27dnast said:


> Oh, ok. I use REW... sounds like something I could manage. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> I can't imagine 8 sealed subs.... would be absolutely awe:hsd:some.


yes, yes it would be. I'm an spl addict as well as a low freq addict. I have a tendency of running my subs about 8db hotter than my mains (and one of the joys of horn subs like the F-20 or the THT is sheer amount of clean spl those suckers can throw out). my only complaint is I wanna dip into the teens AT LEAST with that same spl.


----------



## wingnut4772 (Jun 11, 2012)

Although I was disappointed in the PQ , the audio on this was pretty good. I am running 5 sealed HSU subs.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

27dnast said:


> This is interesting... I like the back ground info. Helps to frame the violence. I'm definitely torn about how extreme it was in Dredd... maybe better stated as how it was depicted. But, if they were being true to the source, then I'm more ok with it.
> 
> I heard Tarantino interviewed at length about his new Django Unchained flick. He talked at length about the history of Django in european film in the 60's... and the history of Spaghetti Westerns. Made me feel as if he is a steward of the past... and helped me to understand/more at ease with the violence depicted in his Django movie.


funny you should mention Tarantino, I was just thinking about him and the comparison's in violence between the two movies. Sometimes Tarantino can be a bit over the top (I still think resevoir dogs is his roughest and most unrefined of his films), but you do have to admit the man is dedicated to the accuracy of his craft. while watching Django unchained I was surprised at how well he kept the tone of the film to the old spaghetti western's (which both he and I are massive fans of). Even the little things like the complete LACK of sexual overtones in the movie was spot on accurate to the representation of those old Sergio Leone and co films.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Mike Edwards said:


> funny you should mention Tarantino, I was just thinking about him and the comparison's in violence between the two movies. Sometimes Tarantino can be a bit over the top (I still think resevoir dogs is his roughest and most unrefined of his films), but you do have to admit the man is dedicated to the accuracy of his craft. while watching Django unchained I was surprised at how well he kept the tone of the film to the old spaghetti western's (which both he and I are massive fans of). Even the little things like the complete LACK of sexual overtones in the movie was spot on accurate to the representation of those old Sergio Leone and co films.


You might find this Tarantino interview interesting... the link is at the bottom of this post.

I gotta say, that Mandingo fight scene was a tough one for me.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

27dnast said:


> You might find this Tarantino interview interesting... the link is at the bottom of this post.
> 
> I gotta say, that Mandingo fight scene was a tough one for me.


great interview, I always love how passionate Tarantino is in these interviews. 

the Mandingo fight scene was rough, but it was the scene where the dogs catch the runaway Mandingo fighter that made me wince


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

Guess I opened a can of worms with my comments. Star Trek even though a little dark is my kind of science fiction and yes, I do miss LOTR type movies too. They do work the 7.1 surround sound system and for those of you lucky ones who have 9.2+ systems. Looking forward to my next popcorn movie night:sn:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

gewiz44 said:


> Guess I opened a can of worms with my comments. Star Trek even though a little dark is my kind of science fiction and yes, I do miss LOTR type movies too. They do work the 7.1 surround sound system and for those of you lucky ones who have 9.2+ systems. Looking forward to my next popcorn movie night:sn:


Not at all Gil - I understand what you mean. Me personally, I cannot do slasher type movies like Saw, etc. I just cannot get into them for the same reasons you mentioned above.


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know which movie was worse, this or the most recent Resident Evil. Just wasn't a big fan of either.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

gewiz44 said:


> Guess I opened a can of worms with my comments. Star Trek even though a little dark is my kind of science fiction and yes, I do miss LOTR type movies too. They do work the 7.1 surround sound system and for those of you lucky ones who have 9.2+ systems. Looking forward to my next popcorn movie night:sn:


not at all, never be reticent to post your opinion here. The only reason for my reply was to explain the "why" of your question. That's the beauty of discussion, great way to sound our opinions and bounce them off other people.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I will have to see what this movie can do on my subs. And REW only goes down to 10hz. I am trying to get more acquainted with SpectrumLab so I can start posting the deep bass movies again. Give me some more time and we will have a new list started again.


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks very much. Glad to be part of an understanding forum. Home Theater Shack has been a benefit to me in so many ways. Lots of good advice and information, glad I found you guys. :T


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Dredd is a blast. I watched it two nights in a row over the weekend with different friends and they all really enjoyed it also.

The LFE is insane, when they inhale the Slow-Mo in the beginning of the movie I thought I died and went to bass-head heaven. This will be one of my go-to demo movies for sure.

As mentioned the PQ in dark areas was pretty bad but that is more than made up for with the AQ.

Sure it's not going to win any Best Picture awards and the violence will turn off some but the acting by the leads was good and there isn't a dull moment.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Well now I really must go rent this BR.


----------



## skyronne (Jan 15, 2013)

Has anyone had hardware compatibility issues with this blu-ray?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

skyronne said:


> Has anyone had hardware compatibility issues with this blu-ray?


there's a bad batch of discs floating around out there, but that seems mostly relegated to a batch sent to Best buy USA.


----------



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, it plays fine on my Samsung in the bedroom, but the Panasonic in the the theater can't read the disc. 
I was thinking of returning it to Best Buy, but I plan on getting an Oppo soon and I hear they have no problems with disc playback.


----------

